# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  And So It Begins

## crashdive123

It is time to get into better physical condition.  I have always struggled with managing my weight, but have been very active.  I have had a few physical injuries over the last few years that have slowed down much of that activity, plus the fact that I aint getting any younger.  Over the weekend I aggravated an old knee injury that has probably been compounded by my weight.  It is almost embarrassing to say it, but I figure that I say it out loud (or type it for all to see) it will help me to quit fooling myself.  Today I tipped the scales at 310.  Today the change in lifestyle begins.  I have an appointment tomorrow with my doc to check out the knee (and the opposite ankle).  My initial goal, which I am sure I will adjust, is to lose 100 pounds.  I am going to use this thread to remind me, and to chart my progress.  I have no illusions about the difficulty of the changes I am making, but make them I must.  Wish me luck.

----------


## Rick

I do wish you luck. I've started down the same course so we'll cheer each other on!!

----------


## Winnie

Best of luck. I'm sure you'll manage just fine.

----------


## Pal334

A leaner , meaner Crash, Just what the world needs  :Online2long: 
But on a serious note, is a great goal, and you may even encourage me to be a bit more serious .

I won't say Good luck, but will say work hard.

----------


## BENESSE

:clap:  :clap:  :clap: 
Hang in and stay strong! I'll be cheering for you every step of the way.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Great goals!  Just don't start off to hard, we don't want you to hurt yourself.

----------


## preachtheWORD

Good luck, my friend.  I'm fighting the battle of the bulge with you.  I got back on the basketball court for the first time in a long while and I felt like my feet were glued to the floor.  A big part of survival - of just surviving everyday life - is physical fitness.  That is a survival tool that I wan to have.

----------


## Sourdough

Me also, I more or less started two weeks ago when I moved back into my shack. I weighed the most I have ever weighed this last winter, (DAMN sitting around watching the T.V.thingie & doing nothing). I clocked in at 232.5 pounds the day I move. But I have been doing one or two hikes per-day.

Crash, you know what else sucks........the older you get the shorter you get... :Tongue Smilie:  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Justin Case

Good Luck !  Ya Know its kind funny this comes up now,  A Few Days ago I decided to try and control how much I Eat ,,  I dont like this pot belly,  So I began Drinking a full Glass of water before Right before I had Dinner,,  And I swear ,I am only eating half as much as I did before,  This (Water) Is an Excellent way to control your portion size each meal,  and Much easier than "Sweatin to the Oldies"  :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

> Crash, you know what else sucks........the older you get the shorter you get...


The reason for that is not paying your "gravity bill", eventually, you will stop moving and it will suck you into the ground............KEEP MOVING.....
Hang in there boys, can't say weight is a problem for me, but I got a lot of other stuff I should work on.

----------


## huntermj

Good luck Crash!
If you need more insperation to get healthy just go have a full physical and im sure your doc will give you some. Mine did just recently :Blushing:

----------


## Camp10

Good luck Crash! I wish you the best with the knee as well.

----------


## Rick

Ha!!!! That's funny. When I go to the doctor they ask, "How tall are you?" I say, "You want the height of me when I was 20 or now?"

----------


## BENESSE

> Ha!!!! That's funny. When I go to the doctor they ask, "How tall are you?" I say, "You want the height of me when I was 20 or now?"


As long as you're walking tall, that's all that matters.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I'm with ya, crash.....and huntermj is right, about the doctors. I think mine makes stuff up, every time I go to his office. I'm in the same boat as a couple of you. My quest is to get in good enough shape, that when I visit my doctor three months from now, he will OK me not taking anymore meds. I'm border line, on blood pressure, and on blood sugar. He has me on meds, but I know if I get in better shape, I won't need them.

 And for the record, crash, I had gotten to just over 280. :Blushing:

----------


## tipacanoe

Crash, just think about how good you will look in that thong when you get it back from Ken.

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash, just think about how good you will look in that thong when you get it back from Ken.


Ummmmm.  That's Ricks, and what he and Ken do with it is between them.

----------


## Rick

Oh, come on, Crash. We'll share it. It will look like a couple of potatoes in a sack race.

----------


## huntermj

i just thew up a little in my mouth

----------


## crashdive123

> i just thew up a little in my mouth


Don't eat it!  Twice the calories and all. :Innocent:

----------


## Sourdough

I have not had to diet so far to loose the 40# but I'll have to diet now, as other than some chores, and my daily walks, it is mostly reading a good book. And unless the book is Penthouse, I don't burn many colories reading.

----------


## crashdive123

You could always take the long way to the outhouse.

----------


## Sourdough

> You could always take the long way to the outhouse.



Thanks for the reminder: Tomorrow I'll need to pump the three 55 Gal. drums of non-potable water into the outhouse, and stir it up.

----------


## crashdive123

Well if it wasn't non-potable before you pumped it..........

----------


## BENESSE

> Thanks for the reminder: Tomorrow I'll need to pump the three 55 Gal. drums of non-potable water into the outhouse, and stir it up.


You know what they say about stirring up $hit?

----------


## crashdive123

Pot stirrer - Porta Potty stirrer --- Potato - Potahto.

----------


## Winnie

> Been holding pretty steady.  Working on increasing my physical activity.  Just gotta get my body to cooperate.


Perhaps it's just that I haven't seen you in a year, so I notice the difference more, but I reckon your weight is just about fine. If you hadn't said which one was you in the group photo, I was going to ask! :Yes:

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Make sure you write down everything consumed or drunk, little or no alcohol

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They were a very successful company but after a what I remember was a seven year run they were bankrupt. So I think I am ok on the copyright.

----------


## crashdive123

Well, I started this thread about four years ago.  During the ensuing three years I dieted and exercised successfully and unsuccessfully.  The bottom line was that I was never able to achieve long term success.  It took well over a year to make the decision, but I finally decided to take drastic action.  I am nearing retirement, and thought - what's the point if I can't do the things that I enjoy.  I (we) work hard all our lives so that we can live comfortably, but that shouldn't mean not doing things that we enjoy or finally have time to do in retirement.  Even with my obesity I still was very active, but was finding it more and more difficult to do the things I enjoy.  

So............Last January (the 22nd) I had gastric bypass surgery.  Now - this is not a "magic bullet", but it certainly set me on the correct path.  I still have to work at it every day.  I have now reached my goal weight of 180 (a 130 pound loss) and have been maintaining so far.  I exercise regularly, eat five small meals a day, and track everything.  

I encourage anybody that has weight issues to take a look at it.  You may/probably won't need to take as drastic a step as I did, but for your future enjoyment and the enjoyment of your loved ones - please take a look.

B has always said (and is correct) that we too often overlook our own physical survival while focusing on the latest gear and gadgets.  My thoughts were that the latest and greatest gear wouldn't help me if I had to use a walker to get around.

Here's a current, albeit fuzzy pic.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## natertot

Wow! You look great! It is amazing to see the transformation since I last saw you Oct of 2013. Congratulations on your success. I thank you for sharing your experience and encouraging others to take action. I am now the heaviest I have ever been at 202lbs and have about 40lbs to lose. This is very encouraging for me to begin to at least try to do something. Thanks and enjoy the new body!


I tried to give you rep, but it said I need to spread the love.

----------


## Batch

Great job Crash!

----------


## hunter63

I second Nate comments.....That a long hard road.....way to go Dave
.
I'm past 1 year of non-smoking, still go work out 3 days a week, for cardio...got results back of heart function, still good.....

Continued success to you and everyone that is going the health improvement route.

Got ya covered Nate......Rep sent.

----------


## BENESSE

All I can say is, WOW! You look like a whole different person and you look younger, somehow. Maybe because we expect younger people to be slim and in shape. SO glad you pulled the trigger on that one. I'll bet Mrs, C feels like she is cheating on her husband with you.
Congratulations on your perseverance throughout the years!

----------


## 1stimestar

Dang Crash, you look fantastic!  Yep, last week I started on a "diet".  I keep complaining that all my friends are turning into fat old ladies who don't want to go do anything fun (camping, canoeing, etc.) but in truth, I was too.  I weigh more now then I ever have other then when pregnant and am not ok with it.  So yep, working it!

----------


## Winnie

Well, all I can say is congratulations! I'm having the same issues and doesn't seem to matter how much I work at it, I never keep weight off.

----------


## Phaedrus

Looks like it's working great for you, Crash!

----------


## Rick

You should be very proud of what you've accomplished. As others have said, you look great!

----------


## wilderness medic

Got dang Chief! Good job! :clap: 

Now I have to run to the gym, i'm embarrassed  :munchies:

----------


## tjwilhelm

WOO HOO!  Lookin' great!  This is a full-on inspiration to me, Crash!  Thank you!  I've been having similar thoughts myself, of late -- what good is the gear if the old carcass won't cooperate the way it needs to in a survival situation.  Physical conditioning really is critical.  Thank you!

----------


## TXyakr

That is great crash! A very difficult challenge.

Just last night my 13 year old daughter had a fight with her older sister about which snacks were just hers. She told me that all the snacks and small meals in the pantry that are mine are very yucky. I told her they are that way intentionally and I drink 2 - 4 quarts of water per day on a cool day for a reason. Park remotely etc. Someday she will understand the method to my madness.

----------


## nell67

Darn Crash,keep doing what you're doing, it looks good on you!

----------


## Adventure Wolf

As someone that struggles with my weight, congrats. You look great. I'm over 240 pounds again after losing 20.

----------


## Walter2

nice work!

----------


## Solar Geek

You look great Crash!  I am still struggling after losing 20, 6-7 crept back on so losing those again!  
Keep up with it!

----------

